# Bicycle commuter killed in Hayward



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

By a driver who may have fallen asleep and possible DUI.

http://www.insidebayarea.com/ci_12528616


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

So, apparently the Pontanic stereotype holds some water. Too bad someone died because of a losertard Pontanic driver; they all seem to be jailbirds. Probably had tinted windows, too.


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

Another idiot who thinks it's OK to drink, take drugs, etc, and drive. When will people ever learn? Now one person is dead and the idiot driver has ruined his life. Of course I'm sure he doesn't have insurance either!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Wow. Under medication, high, fell asleep, and attempted to flee the scene and he didn't get arrested?


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Very sad whenever this happens*

that's why more material should be added to the driver training/education/testing programs so that drivers (motorists) start being *more *aware of cyclists just as they are aware of other motorists. There should be tougher laws when cyclists are injured by motorists notably when those cyclists' rights of way are impinged on by motorists. Bicyclists, cyclists are here to stay - people are becoming more 'green' either by choice or necessity.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

mangotreat0808 said:


> that's why more material should be added to the driver training/education/testing programs so that drivers (motorists) start being *more *aware of cyclists just as they are aware of other motorists. There should be tougher laws when cyclists are injured by motorists notably when those cyclists' rights of way are impinged on by motorists. Bicyclists, cyclists are here to stay - people are becoming more 'green' either by choice or necessity.


Do you really think that if this person had more training that he would have made any different choices? I doubt it. What does need to happen is way more stiffer penalties for killing or maiming cyclists/pedestrians and getting rid of publicly elected officials who chose to not prosecute these killers. www.mattslaw.com comes to mind as one example where a girl ran over Matt Wilhelm because she was downloading ringtones. http://www.bikeleague.org/action/responding.php is a good place to get started if you want to make a difference.


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

You just repeated what I said ("There should be tougher laws.."). But before you impose stiffer penalties you need to make sure whatever cycling law (old or new) you are enforcing (with the stiff penalties) must first and foremost be stamped into the awareness of motorists - either through training or even an ad campaign. For instance, 9 out of 10 drivers I talked to, who are not cyclists are not aware of the proper way of making a turn when a cyclist is in the vicinity of the motorist's 'turn path'. In other words once it is inscribed into the DMV handbook, reckless or careless drivers like the one who caused this unnecessary death could not longer plead ignorance.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Read the article. The driver admitted to taking illegal drugs and was drunk... Do you think this type of person really gives a damned about anyone besides himself?


----------

